# December cheap and snow?



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

medley said:


> It's all in the title really..
> 
> Where is a good place to go mid December where it's cheap or for deals on and there is a good chance of snow?
> 
> Cheers


Mid Dec is a crap shoot. N.Wa?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

ridinbend said:


> Mid Dec is a crap shoot. N.Wa?


yup...can be very good or very bad


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

December is a tough one. It can be good just about anywhere. Good being a relative term. Stuff just got going afterall. It can also be a huge disappointment. 

With an El Nino season coming up, I suspect a few areas might have amazing conditions by then. Others will probably still be running their mountain bike parks.

Generally speaking southern areas do better than Northern spots during these years. Not always though. 

Moral of the story? Book as late as you can. Spots like Washington areas are much easier to do last second versus the mega resort spots. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

Tahoe could end up being a sneaker. Definitely a few smaller resorts up there that wont cost you $100 a day like the bigger ones. Sugar Bowl, Alpine, Homewood, Rose.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

My guess is Mammoth, Tahoe, Wolf Creek, Brianhead, maybe T-ride, Crested Butte, and Monarch could have a big December. The New Mexico areas may benefit too.


----------



## BarrettDSP (May 10, 2009)

I have gone Mid-December the past few years, Did Beaver Creek/Vail in 2013 and it was good and did Tahoe in 2012 and it was really good but its all luck of the draw that time of year. If you have the funds I would wait to book last minute and see who is getting snow but if you have to book in advance, Wolf Creek would be a safe bet, they always seem to get snow early season.


----------



## medley (Dec 5, 2013)

sorry people i did not draft this well enough.. Im talking about in Europe if possible

Cheers


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

medley said:


> sorry people i did not draft this well enough.. Im talking about in Europe if possible
> 
> Cheers


Just to be sure...
You're talking about snowboarding?:dizzy:


----------



## medley (Dec 5, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> Just to be sure...
> You're talking about snowboarding?:dizzy:


all these place sound like in the USA or am i wrong?


----------



## Mizu Kuma (Apr 13, 2014)

Pretty sure GreyDragon is just takin the piss!!!!!


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

medley said:


> all these place sound like in the USA or am i wrong?


You're right.

I couldn't resist being a bit sarcastic, but omitting that you were looking for European destinations was a significant oversight.

Some of the European based members on this forum will be along to help you.


----------



## medley (Dec 5, 2013)

GreyDragon said:


> You're right.
> 
> I couldn't resist being a bit sarcastic, but omitting that you were looking for European destinations was a significant oversight.
> 
> Some of the European based members on this forum will be along to help you.


I hope you stand on a nail


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

:laugh:

:eusa_clap:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Mid December your gonna want to be fairly high up although pretty much everywhere will be open by christmas. Have a look at The Three Valleys, Espace Killy, Paradiski area or Zermatt if your feeling flush.


----------

